# Banks County Opener



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 14, 2004)

*Banks County Report*

Very cool when I got into the stand about 6 a.m., saw a big doe around 8:30 and saw nothing else for the remainder of the day.  Tons of Acorns and muscadines falling.  Hard to pin down a specific area to hunt with the abundance of food.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 15, 2004)

*Banks county*

I also hunt Banks, Stephens, Franklin, and Hall.  I noticed the same situations.  Saw one doe Sat afternoon.  She was eating on muscadines.  Figured I would see a hungry buck, too  ...but no luck!


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 16, 2004)

*Banks*

Keep me posted on what you see, I went yesterday afternoon as well, thinking the oncoming storms would create a feading frenzy, but did not see anything at all.  I have never seen so much sign and so little deer.  Maybe things will pick up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the updates guys.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 17, 2004)

*Signs*

Funny that you said that you see signs everywhere, but not many deer.  I have seen a few rubs, walked up on a bedding area, and seen tracks all over the place, but I've only seen one doe.  I was planning to go hunting this afternoon, but decided not to. I figured that as windy as it was I might get blown out of my stand.    Going to go tomorrow morning in Hall Co., though.  I plan on hunting Franklin or Banks County next weekend.  With all the signs, they have to be moving and before long...I'll be on one!  But I'll definitely let you know what I see!


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2004)

*Week 2*

Went 3 times this week,(when the storm let me that is), some of the better conditions that I have hunted so far with the weather etc.  I have hunted open hard woods, food plots and thick travel corridors and have only seen 1 doe so far.  I look forward to hearing from you folks on where you are seeing the deer movement.


----------



## ssmith (Sep 20, 2004)

If you guys in and around Banks county get a nice deer or have a good story while bowhunting-let me know -I write a column for the Banks county paper-
Call me at 706-677-1520-always looking for something interesting -thanks


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 23, 2004)

*Went again this morning*

Hunted the hardwoods, so many acorns where falling that it sounded like it was raining.  Saw a couple of deer at a distance but not close enough for a shot.  I did however, KILL a 60" Rattlesnake with my bow, second one in 3 years.  Be careful guys.

Eric :speechles


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 23, 2004)

*rattlesnake*

I think the only way I could kill one with my bow is to beat it to death!    I would be shaking too bad to shoot it.  They're not too bad if they just don't sneek up on me, but they just about always do.  Why do they have to look so much like the environment they live it????


----------



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2004)

*Stephens,Banks*

I also hunt have not saw anything in Stephens, wnet to banks county this evening saw either 3 deer 1 turkey or 4 deer and ran 2 off climbing down. They seemed as though they were just wondering through not really stopping to feed but if they come through tommorrow evening on the same trail I plan on being there waiting for them


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Oct 3, 2004)

*Sticking to Lumpkin*

Hunted Banks again this afternoon, nothing in the woods is moving, I have been to Banks about 10 times and have only managed to see 2 deer.  Who knows, maybe it will change soon.


----------



## willbuck (Oct 4, 2004)

*Franklin County*

Same results here.   There is way too much food for them right now.  My bow hunting this year has ended up being a recon for gun season.  I am just hunting the fringes of the property.  I did go and set in the BOX stand on the pwr line y-day just to see if and when they were moving in the evening.  Seen zero, but I did see about 12 turkeys.    Maybe with this cool front coming through on Tuesday we will see a little more activity in the evenings.  

I am glad to see we have a good many hunters around the Franklin COunty area.  Maybe we can share some good information about the rut - when it hits.

sf


----------

